# Car crash because of limb



## antigrassguy (May 12, 2006)

A man swerved his car to miss a limb in the road in Fitchburg Wi on thursady, and hit a tree, rolled his car and was pronounced dead on the spot. I would post a link but I am not sure how. If ya want you could google channel 15 in Madison Wi and they have the story and video. I thought it valid here as 1 limb laying in the road and he decided to swerve into tree that is firmly anchored to ground. Bad choice in my book.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 13, 2006)

Yep. Just as bad a choice as people trying to avoid a small animal that suddenly runs out into the road. 

Harry K


----------



## antigrassguy (May 13, 2006)

Yes Turnkey, a friend was coming home from one of his childrens B-day party and it was about sunset and a couple deer ran out in the road and a oncoming semi swerved to miss deer and hit them head on. Killed him and one of the kids in the car. I rarely swerve for anything anymore.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 13, 2006)

This story is a little diffrent but this week two 18 year old boys wrecked going about 75 mph and it killed them both.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 13, 2006)

Most people don't know how to control a car beyond meandering down the street. Anything out of the ordinary happens, and they either overreact or they overreact.


I got to take a serious defensive driving course with a previous employer. Not a classroom course (there was SOME of that), but a hands on, behind the wheel, high speed braking and steering. It was a real eye opener, and I'm VERY glad I had that opportunity. Just a few weeks later, one of our guys avoided an accident (truck jacknifed in front of him) with a manuever that he said he would have been scared to try before the class. Got away without a scrape.

I'd like to see EVERYBODY take classes like that.


----------



## okietreedude1 (May 13, 2006)

Here's the link to the news station: http://nbc15.madison.com/home/headlines/2789471.html


Important to note this was a weather related thing and not the fault of a tree co's work.


----------



## Groundie30 (May 27, 2006)

*Swerving is a bad idea.*

I was cruising along a two lane highway one night, and a big old deer walked all calm right in front of me. I thought I could just swerve around it and keep on going. The jeep I was in started to lose control, then I made a big mistake at 65 mph on three wheels, I hit the brakes. The road turned to what felt like ice... i guess the tires were melting, cause I remember sliding sideways, hit the median and rolled. Thank God I made it with just some glass scrapes. Crushed the roof in, totaled the jeep. I will never swerve for an animal again.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 27, 2006)

# 1 most often made mistake - hitting the brakes in a tough spot. In that course I took they told us your brakes will get you into more trouble than it will ever get you out of.


----------



## coveredinsap (May 27, 2006)

Swerving to miss an obstacle (or not) in the road is a split-second decision that a driver must make....sometimes they're prepared to make that decision and sometimes they're not. There are a lot of things to take into consideration in an instant...surrounding traffic, hazard of hitting the obstacle, driving ability, etc. It's a choice you make and live (or die) with.
I wouldn't recommend hitting a deer or other large mammal if they can be avoided, though....as hitting a deer can kill you just as easily as hitting a tree can. Elk and moose are even worse. I've read accounts (and seen photos) of large mammals ending up in the passenger compartment with the occupants, and it ain't pretty.

The closest I ever came was a truck in front of me hit a deer square on, sending it up and over the back of the truck, and I thought the deer was going to land in the seat next to me of my Triumph Spitfire. Fortunately I passed just under it and it hit the road directly behind me. Too close to even measure...I could have touched that deer as he went over my head at 50 mph.


----------



## woodchux (May 27, 2006)

I had a deer run into the side of my truck while driving 60 mph.
He head butted the drivers side door.
Had he jumped up 1 foot, he would have come thru the window and literally head butted me.
Ive hit a few of them in my days , and they always get up and run off.


----------



## okietreedude1 (May 27, 2006)

I heard of a guy that hit a deer in his pickup that proceeded to slide up and over the cab and into the bed. The ole boy stopped, got out, checked the deer to be dead and then headed into town to file the accident report. The officer at the police station asked about the deer to wich was responded 'its in my truck' which is illegal w/o a tag. The driver explained what happend and the cop laughed, issued the accident report and game tag and the driver went on down the road.


----------



## clearance (May 27, 2006)

I see deer that have been hit by old Hayes and Pacific logging trucks out in the bush, thems big rigs, 12' wide trailers, V-12 Detroits, kind of like a mosquito hitting you riding a horse. I slow down for deer, I have run over cats before, will not endander my life for an animal, I will put my head down, and ride it out, pickup or blazer, both have heavy bush bumpers, lifted a bit, 33s.


----------



## 1I'dJak (May 28, 2006)

christ them deer in the charlottes are no bigger than cats anyways!


----------



## clearance (May 28, 2006)

1I'dJak said:


> christ them deer in the charlottes are no bigger than cats anyways!


Yeah, they are pretty small, good, ever see bears here? The biggest blacks live here, big healthy shiny animals, they are different from other blacks, thier snouts are longer for eating seafood. No bear attacks here, nice looking, no sketchy looking skinny crack addict bears like down south.


----------



## 1I'dJak (May 28, 2006)

i saw one of the biggest black bear i've ever seen last year in jervis inlet... it was huge... i was planting on a sidehill and i saw something lumbering down the log road.. by the size i thougt it was a grizz but then looked closer... it was too round and didn't have that definite shoulder hump that grizz do... guess the easy living from the fish get em big... recently a grizz was shot on vancouver island on sayward... the third one... skinny ass young male... i always feel sorry for em... looking for space and some food, getting their ass kicked by the big boys... swimming from island to island then figuring that they've made it... then bam!


----------

